# fotografin with flash?



## fotokunstlindsay (17. Dezember 2005)

Hi all i hope some1 understand English? I need to know how i can take photos without useing a flash?

I like to take photos from a music Konzert!!


----------



## faltenzwerg (17. Dezember 2005)

well..my english ist not the best..but at fitst it would be interesting what for a camera do you use.
 Look if you can set up shutter, insolation and iso-worth. If this is possible with your camera you have have to open your shutter and choose a long insolation and put your iso-worth quite high. With the iso-worth and the isolation you have two things in mind. A high iso- worth ( iso 800, 1600) affects the quality of your picture negatifly. And if your insolation is too long you see the movements in the picture( i dont know how to express that  )
 i hope this is a litte help for you


----------



## fotokunstlindsay (17. Dezember 2005)

Hi & thx 4 your reply.
1. Your english is very good
2. I have a 20 D
A. So i would have to use 800 bis 1600
A. The kind of print like to do would be 20 X 30 bis 30 X 45
A. Movement i need to hold the moment ( so what kind of speed would l be looking at?

Dennis


----------



## faltenzwerg (17. Dezember 2005)

I think there shouldn`t be any problems with the 20d. Mhmm depends on how much the artists are jumping around on the stage . I have seen pictures with 1/60sec and good results, but i can't say how active the artists had been. I think with longer than 1/60secs its very difficult. The best would be, you ask a friend to jump around in front of you and so you can find out what insolation is acceptable for you.


----------



## fotokunstlindsay (17. Dezember 2005)

Just 1 more thing what about the colour? As i would be shooting colour - will i not get this  dark yellow ?


----------

